# how does this sound



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how does this sound two stainless steel pipes the right size for a twelve horse and a 8 horse. cut to length and you got a straight pipe for a mower. :devil: did it for the sound and pure pleasure of letting people know when i'm cutting my yard or just riding around. :jest: boy they sound good you should here em. p.s. i have no noise code for my area. later i'm going to put one on a 3.5hp mower. weld something to pop in and give it some pop. gotta get a new muffler to strip for the mounts since its a pop in one.  i'm going to have some fun. if anyones wondering its regular pipe for gas or water lines you can get in a hardware store just measure the exhaust port, buy, then cut to length and screw it in. i just love engine noise rather than others. so what do you like to do to your mower? you know what i like. i hate can mufflers. heat problems plus fire hazard for gas.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

mufflers suck lol makin noise is the best! :tongue:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how about this, take a plastic cap from a can of spray paint or something and hold it over the pipe a couple inches, its an ear popper


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> how about this, take a plastic cap from a can of spray paint or something and hold it over the pipe a couple inches, its an ear popper


 :roll: lol bugman
one of my old friend caught me and told me his riding mower isnt running right
i told him check the oil ,plug and air filter
he told me to look cuz he dont have a clue whats wrong with it
i looked over it
had a champion j8c plug in it and not even a ,milimeter of oil showing oon the dipstick , the tires were flat and the key broke in the ignition :lol: 
i told him it had no oil, he rans it like that, it has the wrong sparkplug in it, and thedamn thing is a peice of junk now
he wouldnt let me pick the ignition to try to turn it over, so i turned the rotating screen, hard to turn at fist, loosend up and all i could hear was scrapping and clanking, i told him i think ya threw a rod joey you idiot
i told him id bring the right plug over, a new key and oil
i am probably going to see if i can get it to run, gas smells pretty good, with the airfliter off you smell that year old gas smell though

edit, its a briggs 12hp i/c like the one on my mower


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Too much noise can make you deaf. Sounds above 100 db can damage hearing over a period of time. I would just leave my mower alone. 

Jonathon, are we friends again? After you got mad about me posting about you getting a exmark and peeing on it? You gotta admit it was funny! :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

just hope theres no metal in the oil. you can use a j17lm no probs but no smaller. tell him if he's not too stupid to check the oil (every time) thats the key to keeping money. he probablly shaved the end of the valve stems off since its ticking. drain the fuel bowl first. to get rid of gas. you can cut the pipes at an angle to point them forwards to cut noise towards you. i had a can muffler on it, got bored with it so put a stack on it like a semi. the can muffler had more holes than i have toes or fingers combined. but of course i stole it off a junker for the time being. those mufflers hold more heat to the engine, make them hotter and are a fire and buurn hazard for gas and fuel lines or oil clumps. the key should be easy to get out with wd-40 and needle noses. done it before, saves some money.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

roper what scott said was funny. no offense but it was.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey bugman. Hankster is pretty strick. I got banned for the stuff I said. He let me back on and I plegde to obey the rules. At gardenweb they ban you and that's that.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

p.s. those i/c's can stand up to abuse but not idiots who don't check the oil. i make it a habit to check the oil, deck, and belts everytime before and after. if its half full its alright for one cutting but not less than that do your one stupid person.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah hanks better than those other people. he'll let you come back after the first time if he knows you'll be good from now on. so don't cuss i do but not on here


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> p.s. those i/c's can stand up to abuse but not idiots who don't check the oil. i make it a habit to check the oil, deck, and belts everytime before and after. if its half full its alright for one cutting but not less than that do your one stupid person.


lol
it had like nothing in the crankcase
im not going to bother tearing into it, im just gonna give hiijm a cheap quart of 30w oil and a sparkplug :tongue: 
he is the one who fucked it up, why should i have to spend all day trying to figure out every little thing thats wrong with it when i cant tear it down and he aint forking any money out


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exactly, pay up or shut up. i would never do nothing for free unless it was for paying back for a favor. I owe no favor, you pay money. it sounds like the motors on its last. if its got shavings in it and he's too stupid to know then when he's using it and it blows he'll know to take care of the next one i hope unless he's really stupid. i just hope the piston doesn't throw and come out the front or back. but it would be his (stupid) fault. i'm not stupid i know how to at least change the oil. p.s. that engine uses one and a half quarts of oil if you care.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> exactly, pay up or shut up. i would never do nothing for free unless it was for paying back for a favor. I owe no favor, you pay money. it sounds like the motors on its last. if its got shavings in it and he's too stupid to know then when he's using it and it blows he'll know to take care of the next one i hope unless he's really stupid. i just hope the piston doesn't throw and come out the front or back. but it would be his (stupid) fault. i'm not stupid i know how to at least change the oil. p.s. that engine uses one and a half quarts of oil if you care.


my little bro took off with the craftsman mower with no oil (fell asleep when i came in for a phone call)
it started screeching really loud and thats when i went out
poured a quart of 5w20 in it :tongue: ran it for 10 mmins, cleared up a little smoked alot and i put it up


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

btw bugman its a cheap 1980's plastic body 4 wheel steer tractor, if it threw the rod or piston or both it would most likely go right through the already warped/melted plastic and hit him
mines actually formed sheet metal :tongue: god i love that smiley :tongue:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well the amount to be used for a 12 horse is 1.5 quarts but you could use one quart but it will overheat faster.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

steel rusts but it does the job if taken care of.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

one tip never buy plastic mower, buy all steel and or alluminum. plus pipes on a mower helps performance as well. and they sound great haaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but seriously they help.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

What about the honda hrx series? Is that plastic?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the cover maybe. i've had one of those old ones. they suck.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hondas have too many transmission problems. The harmony II series is the worst mower you could buy close up to murray and mtd.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i never would buy a self pulling pusher unless it was a belt driven direct drive with a on and off lever. they are simple and never screw up. why would you need a transmission anyway but for a rider. that was one stupid design that they wanted to put on them. a pusher with good wheels could out mow a self propell mower unless it was a direct driven model.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> Hondas have too many transmission problems. The harmony II series is the worst mower you could buy close up to murray and mtd.


actually scott, the honda hra214 series transmissions are very stout
and thats a mower from 1982  
scott, you say you have a new toro proline, i doubt it, and the yardman didnt have a defective muffler, it is suposed to exit towards the front, not the side like a honda gcv series, or a briggs engine :freak: 
the honda commercial series and masteres series have virtually NO transmission problems, they are built well, its the harmony 2 series thta have them
the hrx would be a good mower if it didnt have a gcv seires engine, they fall apart stick a gxv or a briggs on there it would be a great mower, i like the quadra cut system, it muklches and bags leaves great, and it doesnt blow almost whole leaves into the bag, they are the equivelent of mulching themm with my craftsman with my gator blade dual blade invention  it works quite well, havent had any grass to mulch beacuase all i have here is leaves this time of year


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

bugman said:


> well i never would buy a self pulling pusher unless it was a belt driven direct drive with a on and off lever. they are simple and never screw up. why would you need a transmission anyway but for a rider. that was one stupid design that they wanted to put on them. a pusher with good wheels could out mow a self propell mower unless it was a direct driven model.


cant go wrong with a belt driven walk behind, the only drawback for me is my 2 self propell mowers have a small oil leak around the shaft, the lower crankcase seal on the craftsman drips oil during stoarge, but not that much, just enought to make the belt slip on the pulley when the bag is almost full


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

that would be strange with a briggs on a honda. It's just not natural. And I don't have a proline. I use one when I cut with a guy who I work with. He also has a gravely zt1640. I am looking into getting a snapper commercial in 2005. In january. They have a new line up and design of their pro models. Check out their new design on snapper pro. http://www.snapperpro.com/commercial_trim_mowers.php


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that does suck on the shafts but the pully you can blast it off with brake or carb cleaner to get the oil off. but they have little to no probs getting up. just the cleaning under most of those mowers with the trans i don't like. don't like mtd pushers you can see the ripples in the steel where they stamped the metal. its thin to. but most with a trans don't have a cover to keep grass out. when i push mow a yard i have crap loads of grass clumps and over time they would kill me to clean out the trans but a pusher can zip right through it. plus which i hate half my yard grows thick and high as hell. until i went to the rider my pusher would go through it. better cutting the grass nice but the rider does about the same but i still love my pushers since they have stood up to hell and more and run like new. briggs


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

p.s. my briggs 12hp i/c has been through hell and still runs good with no problem cutting my grass


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott15 said:


> And I don't have a proline. I use one when I cut with a guy who I work with.


on gardenweb you always said YOUR toro proline idiot


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha busted


----------



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

I like the stright pipes myself. I'm an old Kart racer and a modified Briggs sounds prety good with a good lenghth of pipe coming out the exhaust. I'll bet the mower don't sound to bad.

Duke


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope its a champ and around six years old too. got it for free when i went looking around after my other one crapped out. starts right up but i have to hold the throttleon the carb do it will get stuck on the carb and rev up too high which needs a rebuild but i'm going to do that later


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

HIS toro proline. NOT mine. okay.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

come on need some more votes. i know theres some people that like noise and or other stuff to do with their mower. (


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I want to keep my good hearing. I don't want to be deaf because of too much hearing damage from mowing equipment.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wear ear plugs


----------

